# Julep: February 2015 Spoilers



## cmv2194 (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone have any February spoilers yet?


----------



## cmv2194 (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess everyone is getting Hartleigh (Classic with a Twist), as a Valentine's Day gift from Jane in their February box! What does everyone think?


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 14, 2015)

It's cute, my little girl will love it!  I so wish it would have been in January's box so we could have had it for Valentine's day manis.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 14, 2015)

I  This --- SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## cmv2194 (Jan 14, 2015)

YAY!!! I found this via the blog Subscription Therapy!! So thank you to her for posting these!!! Here are the spoilers for the February Box!!!!!




London: (Classic with a Twist) A dark, smoky lavender. 

Keiko (Bombshell) A very dark army green.
Elise: (Bombshell) A dark marine blue creme 
Carla (It Girl) Petal pink creme 
Jess: (Classic with a twist) Dark Mahogany Brown
Heartleigh: (Classic with a Twist): Red heart topper with pink, white and red glitter
Colton: (It Girl): Black with a bit of shimmer 
Brandis: (Boho Glam) A dark seafoam crème 
Hazel: (Boho Glam) Electric purple shimmer 
Becky: (It Girl) A satiny grey with green shimmer
What colors are you most excited about??

I'm most excited about London, Brandis and Becky.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 15, 2015)

I heard the makeup product for February is a luminizer and it comes with a fan brush.


----------



## EmiB (Jan 15, 2015)

Not impressed with the colors. Looks like repeats.


----------



## jennielyndy (Jan 15, 2015)

I cancelled my Julep subscription. I have been trying out a lot of the colors I have from them and they are not wearing as well as other brands that I own. They chip and peel really easily no matter what sort of base coat and top coat I use. And it does seem to me that their collections (other than the gem collection) never really stick to any sort of theme.

I really like the idea of a nail polish subscription service, but I'm just not liking the polish. /sigh


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 15, 2015)

cmv2194 said:


> Brandis: (Boho Glam) A dark seafoam crème  Hazel: (Boho Glam) Electric purple shimmer


These!! And I'm Boho, so it looks like I'll be taking the box this month ((again)


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 15, 2015)

I was only going to take it this month if the It Girl colors were good. But, they are not. So bland. I don't get it. February's collection is normally great. But, not this time. The other boxes aren't that great either. I have some very similar colors from Julep already.

Skipping.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 15, 2015)

I really like the idea of a luminizer but the truth is that I already have so many great ones. I like the 2 boho glams but Im just not excited. The real prob is that my collection is huge &amp; Everything always seems like a duplicate. Le Sigh...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 15, 2015)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> I was only going to take it this month if the It Girl colors were good. But, they are not. So bland. I don't get it. February's collection is normally great. But, not this time. The other boxes aren't that great either. I have some very similar colors from Julep already.
> 
> Skipping.


No kidding.  A BABY PINK CREAM FOR IT GIRL?  Seriously?  Swap it with a duochrome/shimmer version of Elise, and then we can talk.  And black with a bit of shimmer?  That's boring at this point.  Even if I were to switch to customized boxes (which I'm not willing to do), I don't see three things I'm interested in.  Becky is probably it, and even then, it would depend on the shimmer.

Oh, well.  I really have no business buying any more nail polish anyway, and I'll be getting the Rainbow Honey mystery bag, and I may or may not be getting additional RH stuff (still debating things).  And I have eighteen Espionage nail wraps, AND I have something like a dozen MORE wraps from them coming next month.  Uh...  Yeah.  Why did I even bother getting a box *this* month?


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 16, 2015)

meaganola said:


> No kidding.  A BABY PINK CREAM FOR IT GIRL?  Seriously?  Swap it with a duochrome/shimmer version of Elise, and then we can talk.  And black with a bit of shimmer?  That's boring at this point.  Even if I were to switch to customized boxes (which I'm not willing to do), I don't see three things I'm interested in.  Becky is probably it, and even then, it would depend on the shimmer.
> 
> Oh, well.  I really have no business buying any more nail polish anyway, and I'll be getting the Rainbow Honey mystery bag, and I may or may not be getting additional RH stuff (still debating things).  And I have eighteen Espionage nail wraps, AND I have something like a dozen MORE wraps from them coming next month.  Uh...  Yeah.  Why did I even bother getting a box *this* month?


I almost got sucked in with the thrill of getting the themed glitter polish as a bonus, but had to step back and realise I could get a better themed polish from one of the numerous indies and at a better price for twice as much polish. This is going to be another skip month for me, I should just own up and cancel at some point.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 17, 2015)

Hazel and Brandis are sucking me in. Those are like my ultimate polish colours. Who cares if I own similar ones by every other nail polish brand lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2015)

I may get a box for my daughter's birthday that includes Jess (her name), but I'm not really feeling it. I have enough points to get a free box, so maybe...


----------



## disconik (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll definitely be skipping February.  It so uninspired and obvious dupes of previous colors. A dark brown, shimmery black, and petal pink for it girl? Really? Yawn. I'm not impressed with that glitter topper AT ALL.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jan 19, 2015)

I was excited about the free glitter polish, but I have a similar one in another brand that I rarely use, so it will be easy for me to skip this month!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 19, 2015)

http://www.julep.com/blog/february-maven-sneak-peek/


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 19, 2015)

VIVIEN IS BACK FROM THE VAULT HOORAY!

(It's the best polish, best of them all, ever, no mani is complete without it, Julep doesn't have anything else like it)


----------



## Crystal Maguire (Jan 19, 2015)

I know it's only a day early, but still a spoiler I guess... with all the swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmv2194 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is the information about the new products this month.

http://www.julep.com/blog/glow-girl/?campaign_id=7993620-114866737&amp;utm_source=1550147&amp;utm_medium=OrganicSocial


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay, so a pink cream *and* an oil slick duochrome in the It Girl box?  I have, like, four oil slick polishes.  The fact that this one is a silk isn't really making me want it.  "Black iris creme" looks just plain old *black* to me.  And *two* creams in the It Girl box.  No.  Unless they have some interesting alternate boxes (not holding my breath there), skipping over here.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 19, 2015)

I've skipped the past 3-4 months, after previewing the February collection I plan to take a box. There's a couple of polishes that I like the look of and I'm all about trying every eye brightner I can get my hands on. I have several highlighters already but I'd be happy to try Juleps. Can't wait to pick tomorrow, I might even pick up add ons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm interested in the eye brightener...


----------



## JC327 (Jan 20, 2015)

cmv2194 said:


> I guess everyone is getting Hartleigh (Classic with a Twist), as a Valentine's Day gift from Jane in their February box! What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cute, I have something similar from Nicole by OPI.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 20, 2015)

I am definitely on a shoe string budget.  I am hoping to get the eye brightener hoping it will cover up my melasma/lupus butterfly mask.  I like using brands I know even though I love trying new things out,yet with new skin conditions its easier to narrow down what brands and products break me out. Since My bday month is March I was hopping they might have a spectacular selection this month so I could wear them and get them in for my b-day The heart nail polish will be nice for when I start meeting with couples to marry again. Yet come to think about it Even though this month is the almost 15 year anniversary that my husband and I moved in together after a long distance relationship so thats worth hearts and celebrations also!  Yet before that I have a ton to do.  I need to move hubby and I into a wheelchair accessible house some how so I can take care of him easier.  Then I can start marrying love birds again!   I do love anything but creme colors those I doctor up if I can easily(cant wait for julep to put out more special effect top coats hint,hint ),gift or donate to others. 

Did any of you all like the top coat gift last month?  Would you mind sharing what it does?  I am waiting on a replacement as mine was missing from my box and I was so looking forward to it.  Thats ok though it will get here soon I have been holding off on Manis since life has been so busy lately my nails will hopefully get a pretty new treat on them.

Thank you all and many blessings your way!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2015)

I like highlighters/brighteners, interested in trying these out.  I've been using Estee Lauder's Double Wear Brush On Glow BB Highlighter for several months now, and it looks like Julep's Illume Eye Brightener is similar in concept.  Some of the polish colors look interesting to me, so I'll be taking a box this month.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 20, 2015)

Is anyone else having an issue with their site?  My 1st order went through but when I went to edit it I was told I had to wait till next month since I just signed up.  I have been with Julep since before their 2 year anniversary. Ugh!  Oh dear its gonna be a fun day.  I need more coffee this feels like a monday lol!


----------



## shy32 (Jan 20, 2015)

Gypsy said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with their site?  My 1st order went through but when I went to edit it I was told I had to wait till next month since I just signed up.  I have been with Julep since before their 2 year anniversary. Ugh!  Oh dear its gonna be a fun day.  I need more coffee this feels like a monday lol!


This happened to me and a ton of others according to Facebook. It was like that when I accessed through my phone but was fine on my pc.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 20, 2015)

Luckily I didn't experience any issues with the site glitching this morning. I picked up the Modern Beauty box which has the luminizer and the eye brightener. I just switched the eye brightner from champagne to pink since that should work better for me.

I added on London, the metamorphic top coat trio, and the fan brush. I had 2,800 in Jules so I should only pay about $22 out of pocket.

I'm happy, I'd been wanting to take a box for several months but there hasn't been anything I wanted for a while. Last week I even caved and got a mystery box thinking I probably wouldn't want the Feb Maven box.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

And...  Skipped.  I don't think there's even one single shade in the entire collection I'm interested in -- not even the top coat.  I'm slightly intrigued by Ada (mainly because I had a girlkitty named Ada after Ada Byron Lovelace, the first computer programmer), but it's not in a box, and it's the *finish* that interests me, not the actual color.  I don't do pinks on my nails.


----------



## magictodo (Jan 20, 2015)

London looks like a dupe for Rae to me.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 20, 2015)

shy32 said:


> This happened to me and a ton of others according to Facebook. It was like that when I accessed through my phone but was fine on my pc.





Flowerfish said:


> Luckily I didn't experience any issues with the site glitching this morning. I picked up the Modern Beauty box which has the luminizer and the eye brightener. I just switched the eye brightner from champagne to pink since that should work better for me.
> 
> I added on London, the metamorphic top coat trio, and the fan brush. I had 2,800 in Jules so I should only pay about $22 out of pocket.
> 
> I'm happy, I'd been wanting to take a box for several months but there hasn't been anything I wanted for a while. Last week I even caved and got a mystery box thinking I probably wouldn't want the Feb Maven box.


 Thank you all, just an FYI just hung up with them and they were having tech issues.  Thankfully with all my jewls It will be a nice gift for my birthday month. Since we havent been able to celebrate in years.   Plus hubby loves all the pretty colors on me. He loves to see me all dressed up.  When we 1st met I had a color changing polish on my toes and he loved it but the company I had gotten it from quit making it.  He took a eyeshadow applicator and scraped the bottom it was to funny.

Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 20, 2015)

meaganola said:


> And...  Skipped.  I don't think there's even one single shade in the entire collection I'm interested in -- not even the top coat.  I'm slightly intrigued by Ada (mainly because I had a girlkitty named Ada after Ada Byron Lovelace, the first computer programmer), but it's not in a box, and it's the *finish* that interests me, not the actual color.  I don't do pinks on my nails.


You could find any number of indies who do the jelly with glitter finish. What's sad is I saw this and then looked at my nails and realised I'm wearing the vampy, grown up version of Ada and suddenly find myself not needing Ada. (I'm currently sporting KBShimmer's A Raisin to Live and the glitter is much more sparkly than in the pictures.)

I was interested in the eye brightener, but am disappointed that it's only available in the Modern Beauty box. I don't want powder and the colors in the It Girl box feel recycled to me. I'm not even tempted by the metamorphic set they have listed as an addon.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 20, 2015)

Here's my box, I'm considering adding on London and Elise as well.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

DragonChick said:


> You could find any number of indies who do the jelly with glitter finish. What's sad is I saw this and then looked at my nails and realised I'm wearing the vampy, grown up version of Ada and suddenly find myself not needing Ada. (I'm currently sporting KBShimmer's A Raisin to Live and the glitter is much more sparkly than in the pictures.)


The thing that I'm curious about is the "pearl glitter."  That makes it sound like it could be microbeads and thus textured, like a cross between a jelly polish and a caviar mani.


----------



## caspad (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm skipping. 
I don't want to buy makeup from a kit club. I like to try out makeup before buying.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is my selection with London as an add on. 

I have not gotten a box in over 8 months I would say. I love reds and have been wanting to try the new top coat. I know I will use the glittery gold because it is somewhat neutral and I can pull it off at work. I love London because I never got Rae and it looks like a dupe. I used points to get London for free. 

Plus everyone gets the glittery hearts polish this month if you take your box so I got suckered in. Yay!


----------



## mollybb (Jan 20, 2015)

Here's what I'm getting this month. I skipped December and January so I picked up quite a few things. Still trying to decide on Elise and Ada.


----------



## skyflower (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm in. And i guess completely off my no buy. I like their blush, bronzer and brushes so going to try the highlighter (hoping its not just a pasty version of the blush which also is the diamond dust finish) and fan brush (using 800 jules for brush in lieu of add on price). So Boho glam (since i am not customizable) and added on brush, metamorphic top coats trio (hoping they are pearlescent finish), and becky.

I think after this i'm out and will cancel. Dont need to be tempted to spend more money on products i already have plenty of.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 20, 2015)

I like how they totally changed the jules-to-dollar ratio this month. A lot of the add-ons are cheaper in jules than they are in dollars. It's throwing off my usual decision-making process.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 20, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I like how they totally changed the jules-to-dollar ratio this month. A lot of the add-ons are cheaper in jules than they are in dollars. It's throwing off my usual decision-making process.


I didn't even notice! I have to go look now!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 21, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I like how they totally changed the jules-to-dollar ratio this month. A lot of the add-ons are cheaper in jules than they are in dollars. It's throwing off my usual decision-making process.


Did they? 

How many jules was an add-on before? It is currently 600 jules.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 21, 2015)

Polishes from the new collection have been 950 since (I *think*) May. It was the same month that they upped the price to $6.99.

I don't remember the cost of other add-ons, but I know adding a whole box as an add-on (or paying for your box itself) for 2000 jules was pretty much the best ratio you could get.


----------



## mollybb (Jan 21, 2015)

Trying to decide if I should swap out Elise for the highlighter brush. I'm afraid it might be too big and hard to use, but if I don't get it I will have to find a brush somewhere else to use instead.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 22, 2015)

I surprised myself &amp; took a box this month.  I used Jules for the add-on plus we all get the Valentine's Day freebie.  I'm actually excited to get this box.

Your Selected Box: Your Selected Add-ons:  




  February Boho Glam Box   Included:   *Brandis (Boho Glam):* Taos turquoise crème
*Hazel (Boho Glam):* Wild violet and bronze duochrome
*Glow Highlighting Powder:* An ultralight powder luminizer that feels weightless and looks flawless.

   



Ada   1  Qty   It Girl   *Color Description*
Bright rhubarb fizzy


----------



## button6004 (Jan 22, 2015)

meaganola said:


> And...  Skipped.  I don't think there's even one single shade in the entire collection I'm interested in -- not even the top coat.  I'm slightly intrigued by Ada (mainly because I had a girlkitty named Ada after Ada Byron Lovelace, the first computer programmer), but it's not in a box, and it's the *finish* that interests me, not the actual color.  I don't do pinks on my nails.


I gasped when I read this because I totally have a girlkitty named Ada and want the polish for that reason. My Ada is named after the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) because she is blind in one eye.

But I also looove pinks.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Jan 22, 2015)

I went to high school with a girl whose name was Jenifer but she went by Ada (pronounced aww-duh), an abbreviated version of her middle name Adaife. She was pretty, VERY smart &amp; VERY motivated. In our senior year she became ASB president &amp; was inadvertently a huge role model to all of us.

That being said, I think Julep Ada is a very beautiful, yummy looking polish. Unfortunately it's the ONLY polish that intrigues me this month. If I weren't on a no buy I'd probably get the Maven's Choice box &amp; add on Ada &amp; MAYBE the metamorphic trio. But I don't even want Hartleigh; to me it's kind of a lazy attempt of trying to grab the indie brand buyers demographic, &amp; honestly it looks too kitschy to be considered a Julep polish. But that's just my opinion--I've been spoiled with so many good Juleps in the past &amp; I'm kinda picky when it comes to glitter topcoats anyway.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Jan 22, 2015)

I skipped, and may cancel soon. I wasn't a huge fan of the colors, and need to respect my low-buy resution.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Your February box includes:




Brandis
Boho Glam
*Color Description*
Taos turquoise crème

 



Hazel
Boho Glam
*Color Description*
Wild violet and bronze duochrome

 



Go Big Volumizing Mascara
 
Our microcylinder brush is tapered to reach every last little lash. The creamy formula volumizes, thickens, and curls without ever getting crunchy.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 24, 2015)

I might add Ada on, it looks really nice!  I'm really good at waiting until the last minute to add on!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2015)

I ended up skipping, not feeling the colors. I hope March is good since its my birthday month. I will probably pick up the highlighters when they go on sale.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 24, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Polishes from the new collection have been 950 since (I *think*) May. It was the same month that they upped the price to $6.99.
> 
> I don't remember the cost of other add-ons, but I know adding a whole box as an add-on (or paying for your box itself) for 2000 jules was pretty much the best ratio you could get.


That's awesome, I think I will save my Jules for a box.Did you guys also check out the Jule Box? They added a ton of stuff and it is soooo much better.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 24, 2015)

I ended up skipping. I decided that I didn't think that my daughter would like the namesake polish all that much, I don't need highlighter and I didn't like Hartleigh. I was going to get Hazel and then the magenta metamorphic top coat, but realized that I already have Sephora's Formula X over the moon which sounds very much like the topcoat. I'll just hold out and get Hazel another time.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 24, 2015)

I originally was going to get the Bombshell box with the Metamorph trio and two more polish add ons. At the last minute I chose to skip.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 24, 2015)

I want all the polishes this month (including Hartleigh) except the very dark ones. I have near-dupes for several though, so my box is Becky (LOVE the satin finishes), London (I don't have any pinkish purples anywhere near that color), the glycolic body scrub (I just used it for the first time recently and will take as much of it as I can get), and Hartleigh of course. I'm super excited about everything, and it works out to be a pretty good value for me.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 25, 2015)

Modern Beauty box for me with Ada as an add on. I'm really hoping the eye brightening pen is like the YSL version... I know I'm stretching here but there's always a chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 26, 2015)

If I (re) join today, will I get the Feb box? I REALLY want Hartleigh.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 26, 2015)

I received my I Woke Up Like This Mystery Box this weekend.  I had also bought on an Orbital Eyeshadow that had been shipped inside the mystery box.  The eyeshadow was smashed in to pieces and was all over everything including me and my furniture when I opened the box.  Sadness!  I've contacted Julep and will see what happens.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 26, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> If I (re) join today, will I get the Feb box? I REALLY want Hartleigh.


No, the selection window closed the 24th.

The window is always the 20th-24th, and I know new signups have to be before the 18th. I have no idea how it works for un-canceling your account though. Like if you re-signed up on the 22nd, I don't know if they would immediately allow you to pick your box for that month, or if you'd have to wait for the following one.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 26, 2015)

Now that the window is closed, I'm making my wish list for the secret store. I've run out of quite a few HG nail products and I can't justify paying $8 USD for such a small refill bottle of Clean Slate alone. Plus, the only item that seems to be in stock is the full kit with the pump which is even more $$. I'm hoping to pick it up in a kit of some sort like I did last time.

Any other SS wishes?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm really hoping to see Paulette in the secret store..


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 26, 2015)

I got suckered in by the free polish that everyone gets this month, so I'm in! I went with the boho glam box this month with the highlighter, can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 26, 2015)

I went with Hazel, London and Vivian. I think Heartleigh is pretty so hopefully it isn't too difficult to apply.

I like that they updated the Jule box section. There are several polishes for 400 jules and polishes purchased with Jules count toward the total to apply a code. I got 3 polishes for $2.19 using the code colorfun.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 27, 2015)

@ohsailor http://www.julep.com/offer/box/valentines - try signing back up with this box, it has hartleigh in it.  I'm wearing the gloss from that box as we speak.


----------



## button6004 (Jan 29, 2015)

Could someone post links to the secret store? Especially if Ada is in there- thats the one I am so excited to get.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jan 29, 2015)

Other than colorfun, what codes are working right now?


----------



## skyflower (Jan 29, 2015)

tenoff.  but you need non-secret-store items in your cart


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 29, 2015)

News from the secret store: Beth is available for sale by itself now, the 2nd Feb birthstone is black onyx, Winnie, Amira, Kendall, and Gretchen are not holiday exclusives: Winnie is for sale by itself and in a duo, Amira is by itself and in a set, Kendall is in a duo, and mini Gretchen is in a set of four. A mini Rae is in a different set of four.

Also most (all?) of the polishes from the Feb collection are in the secret store, for $6.99. Including Ada and Hartleigh. And the metamorphic top coats.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 29, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> News from the secret store: Beth is available for sale by itself now, the 2nd Feb birthstone is black onyx, Winnie, Amira, Kendall, and Gretchen are not holiday exclusives: Winnie is for sale by itself and in a duo, Amira is by itself and in a set, Kendall is in a duo, and mini Gretchen is in a set of four. A mini Rae is in a different set of four.
> 
> Also most (all?) of the polishes from the Feb collection are in the secret store, for $6.99. Including Ada and Hartleigh. And the metamorphic top coats.


OMG great info. How did you find all this out??


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 29, 2015)

By looking at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Secret store opened today.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 29, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> By looking at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Secret store opened today.


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!! OMG headed there now! BTW if any of you (like me) have so much Julep polish to get through and need a little push in using it or ideas, there is forum where you can share your Julep manis and colors. Check it out. https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131232-julep-what-are-you-currently-wearing/


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 30, 2015)

Guys. I was so mad my insomnia was keeping me up. But, then I saw bonita's post about the 400 jules polishes and got Paula for absolutely free. That's a color I've been wanting for a while too.

Early bird caught the worm. Maybe insomnia isn't too bad. Thanks for telling everyone about that 400 jules deal @@bonita22 . You rock.


----------



## alterkate (Feb 1, 2015)

Did anyone else get 5 bonus Valentine topcoats in their box? Not sure if it was something they sent out to everyone or one of those surprise things for random customers?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you know how long the codes are good for?  None of the codes work at all for me not even on non SS items.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Gypsy said:


> Do you know how long the codes are good for?  None of the codes work at all for me not even on non SS items.


I think a lot of them expired on Jan 31st


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you they weren't working for me earlier in the week either.  Oh well next time!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 2, 2015)

Has anyone gotten their highlighter yet? The pigmentation and texture aren't really impressing me. I passed it on to my kid to play dress-up with.


----------



## magictodo (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anyone know what the free gift was for buying three add-ons?


----------



## Jaly (Feb 3, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> Has anyone gotten their highlighter yet? The pigmentation and texture aren't really impressing me. I passed it on to my kid to play dress-up with.


I got the high lighter... Since I been eyeing Becca's moonstone and Laura mercier high lighter... Well I am not impressed with the color or the consistency but I am using it nonetheless so I won't go out and buy the ones I'm eyeing....

I should have known that I wouldn't like julep makeup...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh well this is my last prepaid box after hat I got enough Jules for 2 free box then I'm done with julep polishes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 3, 2015)

So disappointing, I really was hoping for a new incredible highlighter. Mines going to my swap list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 3, 2015)

I got my February box today.  My favorite polish is the add-on Ada.  It's so pretty and I think I'll wear it for Valentine's day instead of Hartleigh.


----------



## caspad (Feb 4, 2015)

I am bummed. I *know* I filled out the Skip form - because I picked I didn't wan't to glow.

But they shipped a box to me. 

Sigh. 

And when did Classic with a Twist become 2 products and 1 polish? 

The "we'll send everyone a free polish" doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## MakeTime4Makeup (Feb 4, 2015)

alterkate said:


> Did anyone else get 5 bonus Valentine topcoats in their box? Not sure if it was something they sent out to everyone or one of those surprise things for random customers?


I came on here today wondering the same thing.  I went to throw out my box but it was still heavy so I checked under the paper stuff and was really surprised.  I think it may just be random people, but like I know I've never skipped a box so I was thinking maybe because of that?  I don't know. I'm curious to see if it is really random or if it is some kind of reward.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats winners ... That's sooo fun!!


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 4, 2015)

I got the highlighter and the brush. The highlighter is not bad at all, at least on my skin (I am as pale as they come, so it just lightly highlights... as it is basically my skin color, lol) But the brush is near useless. It's just so huge and awkward! But maybe I just don't like fan brushes, but given Julep's makeup track record, it probably just sucks!

I love the heart polish, though, but I have a soft spot for things like it.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Feb 5, 2015)

It appears FedEx has lost my Maven box. Customer service was really nice, but apparently the contents of the smitten kitten box I ordered are gone, so they can't send me a new one. Sigh. No Vivien for me. She offered to send me something else, but I had my heart set on that box.

Oh well, if it does not show up by Saturday, they will refund my money and this may just be the excuse I needed to order Cupid's mystery clutch. I had held off because as cute as the heart top coats are, how many does a girl need? If Heartleigh is not coming my way, I might just need Yuki.


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 5, 2015)

I got the powder highlighter, and I think it's pretty good. Not as super-finely milled as luxury brands, but still nice and use-able. (I am very pale-skinned.)

I wore Ada, with Heartleigh over Harvey as accent nails, and got lots of compliments. Ada is really fun, but the little white dots stick just like glitter when you're trying to remove the polish.

Now here's hoping that March will feature lots of bright fresh colors! I'm so over all the dark red/purple/blue/black that Julep has been doing lately.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm really enjoying the eye brightener pen-- I think it's making a difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited for my current mani (zoya storm) to chip..lol.. so I can test out Ada !!!


----------



## shy32 (Feb 5, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm really enjoying the eye brightener pen-- I think it's making a difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm excited for my current mani (zoya storm) to chip..lol.. so I can test out Ada !!!


I'm glad to hear a positive opinion on the brightener pen I ordered it but I haven't got my box yet. The highlighter doesn't seem like it's receiving much praise.


----------



## sylarana (Feb 5, 2015)

I got mine today. Haven't tried anything yet, but I like the colors in the bottles. Elise seems a lot like Elle .. I hope the blue is more obvious on the nails.

Gifts for taking 3 add-ons were Queen Anne and Tatiana ..


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 6, 2015)

I ordered the Cupid Mystery thing. I haven't ordered a mystery box since 2013!

I like the two polishes that you're guaranteed to recieve, and I added Paula for 4.99. Was able to use a code to get the total to $19.98 I figure for $20, at the very least I'll get 3 polishes that I like.


----------



## button6004 (Feb 6, 2015)

redbadger said:


> I ordered the Cupid Mystery thing. I haven't ordered a mystery box since 2013!
> 
> I like the two polishes that you're guaranteed to recieve, and I added Paula for 4.99. Was able to use a code to get the total to $19.98 I figure for $20, at the very least I'll get 3 polishes that I like.


what code did you use?


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 7, 2015)

I ended up ordering the Cupid's Mystery clutch and then all 3 Mystery Add on's as well. I've literally skipped every single monthly Julep box for the past 1.5 years because my collection was just insane. I still shouldn't have bought it, but at least it was the same price as my monthly box would have been anyways.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 7, 2015)

alterkate said:


> Did anyone else get 5 bonus Valentine topcoats in their box? Not sure if it was something they sent out to everyone or one of those surprise things for random customers?


I got the 5 bonus Valentine topcoats as well! I guess I'm set for heart polish for the next 50 years or so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 7, 2015)

I got the mystery clutch and used a code to get the congrats set of 2 polishes (from the wedding collection *Sienna (Classic with a Twist): *Sophisticated, shimmery gold

*Fifi (It Girl):* Tea time pink crème) for FREE.  I don't even care what else is in the bag 4 lovely polishes and a cute little bag for 24 bucks makes me a happy gal


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 7, 2015)

button6004 said:


> what code did you use?


I used TAKE10 for $10 off.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 8, 2015)

Ugh, after seeing the spoiler for the Cupid Bag, not super thrilled about it. Wish I had just kept my money! Ah well.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hartleigh x5


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 12, 2015)

I got Karissa, which is a basic red, but just wanted to share my mani with you all. As soon as V-day is over I am going to try London which I got as an add-on. 

Karissa with some embellishments. I used the striped decals from last month to make a cupids arrow

Attached Thumbnails
/monthly_02_2015/post-104747-0-74821400-1423764347_thumb.jpg


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 15, 2015)

Has anyone come across any swatches from the Texas Maven meetup? I saw the ones that Julep themselves posted of the colour wheel, but I was hoping someone had something better. One of the colours looked like a dupe of the new purple/grey shade from OPI and I got excited, but the image is too small to tell.


----------

